# Is it ok for me to describe a film idea that I've already written for Columbia's treatment?



## meep (Dec 11, 2020)

Is it ok for me to describe a film idea that I've already written for Columbia's treatment? This film idea has been recognized by a film org and that is designated on my resume. I provided the same treatment idea for NYU but am now unsure and worried they would look at it as me being lazy. I hope it's okay lol.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 11, 2020)

abo said:


> Is it ok for me to describe a film idea that I've already written for Columbia's treatment? This film idea has been recognized by a film org and that is designated on my resume. I provided the same treatment idea for NYU but am now unsure and worried they would look at it as me being lazy. I hope it's okay lol.


What's the prompt for the treatment section of application?


----------



## meep (Dec 11, 2020)

On one double-spaced page for a film you might wish to write, direct or produce (depending upon the concentration you will be applying to). The treatment must concisely relate a complete dramatic story sufficient to sustain a feature-length film, including major characters and plot developments and a clear statement of the resolution. The story cannot be the same as the one in your dramatic writing sample or your optional video submission. You must state the genre of your treatment and a log line. A log line is one or two sentences that describe the protagonist(s) and the story of the film.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 11, 2020)

abo said:


> On one double-spaced page for a film you might wish to write, direct or produce (depending upon the concentration you will be applying to). The treatment must concisely relate a complete dramatic story sufficient to sustain a feature-length film, including major characters and plot developments and a clear statement of the resolution. The story cannot be the same as the one in your dramatic writing sample or your optional video submission. You must state the genre of your treatment and a log line. A log line is one or two sentences that describe the protagonist(s) and the story of the film.


If this is for screenwriting then I think it might be better to do a treatment for a new film you want to write? 🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️

If you've already written it and this is for screenwriting this makes more sense for something that you haven't written yet but I don't know.


----------

